# Dometic Fridge Vent



## boneymoroney (May 12, 2011)

While cleaning my 2007/8 Rapido 9048DF today I found the fridge vent almost hanging off. I have removed the vent, but the mounting frame is breaking up. Before replacing it, I wonder if anyone else has fitted one and if there is anything in particular to be wary of. Also I am not sure what sealant to use for the new fitting. Any comments please?

TonyH


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Pretty straight forward really, just remove the old one and clean the area up, and refix the new one with a good bed of non hardening sealer. ie sikaflex or similar.


----------

